# Javascript get form textarea value



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't seem to get this value correctly.

The ID of my text area is body_area, I'm getting all the input values fine but not the textarea value.

document.getElementById('body_area').value;

that's what I'm using to get the node value, but I figure since textarea doesn't have a value attribute like input it's not getting it the same way. I also tried

document.getElementById('td_textarea').getElementsByTag(textarea).innerHTML;

document.getElementById('body_area').innerHTML;


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Add a form and try using document...value

Hope this helps,

Cheers,

~Maneet


----------

